

Show HN: Raindrop.io – Your library of knowledge and inspiration - satishman
http://raindrop.io

======
guilhermea
This looks really cool. Do you plan to release an API? I would love to be able
to send the articles to my Kindle, and maybe come up with some crazy IFTTT
recipe.

------
ionwake
This looks amazing - however unless Im crazy I found no way to upload images,
which stopped me using it in my tracks :(

